# Air Plants



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

I want to put some air plants in the Leopard Gecko vivs that I am pimping and want to get some airplants to really bring it to life and show off the vivs.

Any one know the best place to buy them from and also which ones would be good for a LG viv.

I will also have full UVA and UVB 5% in the vivs.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes easy one. 

Pm Jill from just air plants, she is on here and online. She is by far the most knowledgeable horti person I've met.

John.




NewtyBoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to put some air plants in the Leopard Gecko vivs that I am pimping and want to get some airplants to really bring it to life and show off the vivs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes easy one.
> 
> Pm Jill from just air plants, she is on here and online. She is by far the most knowledgeable horti person I've met.
> 
> John.



John it's Gill, lol. 

go on her website at Just Airplants, fantastic selection of plants, and all reptile suitble. I use air plants in all of my planted vivs along with a selection of broms and they look brill, especially when in flower.. 

Jay


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks both of you, I have contacted the company and Gill is going to get back to me with a Leopard Gecko selection pack


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ooo sounds good. Remeber you would need to make sure you provide lighting for the plants. Though they might surrive without, just.

Jay


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Yup, I already said in my OP that I would have 5% UVB and full UVA exposure


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

NewtyBoy said:


> Yup, I already said in my OP that I would have 5% UVB and full UVA exposure


A uv bulbs is not the best bulb for stimulating plant growth. 

You need something that emits light around 650 nms or a full spectrum bulb

Jay


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol, Again, I did say in my OP that I will also be using a full spectrum UVA bulb as well as 5% UVB.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

fine i give up, just check which ever bulb you get make sure it emits light at 650nms. The ones you mentioned dont. 

also your op states 'full UVA and UVB 5%' which indicated you are using a single 5%UVA/B tube. This will not give off light suitable for photosynthesis. 

Jay


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> fine i give up, just check which ever bulb you get make sure it emits light at 650nms. The ones you mentioned dont.
> 
> also your op states 'full UVA and UVB 5%' which indicated you are using a single 5%UVA/B tube. This will not give off light suitable for photosynthesis.
> 
> Jay


Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3 Reptile Lamp

Nough said.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

NewtyBoy said:


> Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3 Reptile Lamp
> 
> Nough said.


What you want for plant growth is the Arcadi tropical pro T5 lamp, its is 10x better, especially since you want it for plant growth mainly. The bulb you have linked, although is a brillant UV bulb is not a bulb for optimal plant growth and will burn plants, particularly the more sensitative tillandisia you wish to use. That is unless combined with something that will stimulate growth and thus counteract the damage, especially in small vivs like those used with leos. Since it's going in a leo viv, Uv is optional so you are best using a bulb that stimulate plant growth as it's primary outcome, if you want to provide UV as well in a plant habitat it is highly recomended you provide both light tubes mentioned as this is the optimal combination. 

I'm sure John will be along to say the same thing. 

I run the Arcadia T5 D3 6% UV tube and the T5 tropical pro bulb in most of my planted habits and the growth is brillant.

I have information on this in PRK over the past couple of months and John has information on this as well. Might be worth a read. 

Though I dont know why i am bothering try to help you since you apparently know it all already. 

Jay


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I've got a couple of months before I get to the lighting and planting stage, so I will do a bit more research and check out the articles you mention.

Thanks Jay


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

NewtyBoy said:


> Well I've got a couple of months before I get to the lighting and planting stage, so I will do a bit more research and check out the articles you mention.
> 
> Thanks Jay


Drop me an email ([email protected]) and I'll be more than happy to give you some planting options

Gill


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

justairplants said:


> Drop me an email ([email protected]) and I'll be more than happy to give you some planting options
> 
> Gill


Thanks Gill, I sent you an email and you have replied 

I look forward to seeing the selection you come up with.

Thanks,

Adam

Ps - do you provide a basic care sheet for the plants or should I find them online?


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

NewtyBoy said:


> Thanks Gill, I sent you an email and you have replied
> 
> I look forward to seeing the selection you come up with.
> 
> ...


We always send out a care sheet with our Bromeliads covering generic Brom care and the slightly different requirements for Tillandsia (what most call airplants). At the moment we give care info for the other plants on request but will be posting this on the "Reptile Corner" of our website soon along with suggestions of planting for specific habitats - we will always offer our custom selections in addition...

Gill


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> Though I dont know why i am bothering try to help you since you apparently know it all already.
> 
> Jay


Just caught this comment, Sounds like you have a chip on your shoulder mate! I never said I know it all and I always welcome advice. However, I did say thay I had my lighting covered and you just would not let it drop. I am aware that live plants need certain types of lights to survive as does any school child in the country. I dont think I need lessons about it. My OP was just a simple query asking the best place to get plants. At the end of the day, my animals wellfare is my main concern and any plant life would come second to that. So thanks again for offering your help, however, there is more than one way to skin a cat and just because someone is doing something different to you, it does not make them wrong or an idiot. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

NewtyBoy said:


> Just caught this comment, Sounds like you have a chip on your shoulder mate! I never said I know it all and I always welcome advice. However, I did say thay I had my lighting covered and you just would not let it drop. I am aware that live plants need certain types of lights to survive as does any school child in the country. I dont think I need lessons about it. My OP was just a simple query asking the best place to get plants. At the end of the day, my animals wellfare is my main concern and any plant life would come second to that. So thanks again for offering your help, however, there is more than one way to skin a cat and just because someone is doing something different to you, it does not make them wrong or an idiot. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



no i was however, trying to point out that lighting is what 99% of people who plant vivs gets lighting wrong. Straight UV kills plants particularly tillies. Since you, as you point out, were planning to use a UV tube, howver good, i was trying to point out nicely that the one you said you were using would be no good for a planted viv of tillies, alone. I know you kept saying you had it covered, but it was unsuitable. if you had planted out a viv and only used a 6% UV the plants would have been scourched and more then likly have suffered and died.

I was actually trying to be really nice in my responce, but everytime i posted you posted with a very sarky know it all responce, such as linking to the uv saying 'nough said'. I was trying to provide you with helpful information and your responce was rather sharp, and sarky.

There are a range of lighting options out there, many of which would be unsuaitable for a planted viv, and many more that would be unsuitable for tillies,this is the part most people overlook. Lighting is one of the hardest aspect to get right and the one that requires the most work. There are a few suitable bulbs out there auch as the tropical pro's, bio vitals and some other bulbs. You need to really look at ones that are not UV specific bulbs as these are pritty unsuitable as the only lighting in planted vivs. 

Maybe we were both to quick with our repsonces.


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, fair enough. I wasnt meaning to come across like that, I just have a jokey nature that could be taken the wrong way. Your help and advice is welcome so I take back any comments that may have offended you.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

NewtyBoy said:


> Ok, fair enough. I wasnt meaning to come across like that, I just have a jokey nature that could be taken the wrong way. Your help and advice is welcome so I take back any comments that may have offended you.


And i in turn take make by comments. 

It's always difficult to be jokey over the internet it just doesnt work. I know I have done that same before. 

Any other questions please feel fre to ask, have you looked at bioactive substrates?

Some links to my vivs to help with ideas

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ropically-planted-community-viv-pictures.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/717598-videos-my-planted-vivs-after.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/659337-bio-active-substrates-how-why.html

Jay


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> And i in turn take make by comments.
> 
> It's always difficult to be jokey over the internet it just doesnt work. I know I have done that same before.
> 
> ...


That setup is amazing, looks like a real forest! I would love to do something like that, just not sure I have the creative flair or skills to pull it off.

I have looked at Bioactive substate, but I cant quite get my head around it. Plus, I am not sure how it work with a desert setup? Also, if you keep bugs in there, dont the lizards eat them? lol.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

NewtyBoy said:


> That setup is amazing, looks like a real forest! I would love to do something like that, just not sure I have the creative flair or skills to pull it off.
> 
> I have looked at Bioactive substate, but I cant quite get my head around it. Plus, I am not sure how it work with a desert setup? Also, if you keep bugs in there, dont the lizards eat them? lol.


Im working on breading groups or arid bugs for a desert bioactive substrate, but they are pritty difficult to create at the moment, far easier for a tropical habitat. basically they consume all the organic mattor meaning you dont have to clean them out, smell like a proper jungle, though the odd bug does get eaten which helps with a varied diet. 

You dont need artistic flare, just put plants in the right places tall at the back short at the front and some air plants a ephiates half way up. 

Jay

Jay


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> You dont need artistic flare, just put plants in the right places tall at the back short at the front and some air plants a ephiates half way up.
> 
> Jay


Makes sense, I am looking forward to getting the ball rolling. I am going to start with the viv structures and walls first using styro foam or something like that. I will then paint and add all the little touches. Then I will be building the floor. I will hold off the Bioactive approch for now but may look into it in the future. So for now I will be using small slate rocks close together and fill in the cracks with a soil/sand mix. I hear that Lucky reptile do an outback red desert sand/soil mix, but I am not sure what it is like.

Then I will be sorting out the lights.

Then its onto planting, So I will have to think about how to pot the plants, Thats part of the reason I wanted air plants as I hear they can be put into almost anything, ie, driftwood.

Then its a couple of weeks checking temps and lighting before I put my Gecko in 

No idea how long its going to take, but A few months maybe.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

NewtyBoy said:


> I will hold off the Bioactive approch for now but may look into it in the future.


It's the easiest thing ever, I don't understand why folk need to jazz it up and make it sound harder than it is. "bio-active" just remins me of folk referring to dustbin men as "waste management technicians". 

Just use some soil from an area likely to be free of pesticides and such. 

You can also "seed" regular sterile soil by collecting a few handfuls of leaf litter and mixing it through. There will be a whole community of organisms living in it, including the ones you need to consume detritus.


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

GRB said:


> It's the easiest thing ever, I don't understand why folk need to jazz it up and make it sound harder than it is. "bio-active" just remins me of folk referring to dustbin men as "waste management technicians".
> 
> Just use some soil from an area likely to be free of pesticides and such.
> 
> You can also "seed" regular sterile soil by collecting a few handfuls of leaf litter and mixing it through. There will be a whole community of organisms living in it, including the ones you need to consume detritus.


Thanks for the info, I guess my main concern is how it would fair as an arid desert setup?, I could not keep it moist as I need to keep the humidity down and I am worried it would dry out an lead to dust.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

NewtyBoy said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess my main concern is how it would fair as an arid desert setup?, I could not keep it moist as I need to keep the humidity down and I am worried it would dry out an lead to dust.


Sorry, was having a bit of a 'rant' earlier about the term in general. 

From my experience, you don't really have much to worry about with arid systems - in nature, unless you go deeper, there aren't a lot of things like woodlice (obviously) and the clean up crew tends to be things like ants - which you don't want to start mixing with other things.


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

justairplants said:


> We always send out a care sheet with our Bromeliads covering generic Brom care and the slightly different requirements for Tillandsia (what most call airplants). At the moment we give care info for the other plants on request but will be posting this on the "Reptile Corner" of our website soon along with suggestions of planting for specific habitats - we will always offer our custom selections in addition...
> 
> Gill


Sounds good, looking forward to getting things started now 

As far as the Bromeliads go, do they need planting in soil?

Thanks.


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

NewtyBoy said:


> Sounds good, looking forward to getting things started now
> 
> As far as the Bromeliads go, do they need planting in soil?
> 
> Thanks.


Apart from the Tillies most Broms wouldn't be suitable for an arid viv.....there are some genre that would be but these tend to be too spikey....Puya mirabillis (£12) would work though as it is one of the few that doesn't have sharp thorns. They are generally grown potted in a grit/compost mix but are naturally arid plants. The Tillies grow without soil so are great to grow as epiphytes, and you could also grow them directly in the substrate as it isn't wet/damp if you just want the effect rather than being botanically correct. You need to be careful though as, unless the tillies are xeric ones they will frazzle - got plenty of these though

How high is your viv? Just picked up a great Sanserveria which doesn't get as big as Mother in Laws Tongue which would make a great feature plant at the back - as well as being botanically correct for the natural habitat....there are a number of succulents that will also work for ground planting near the front.....such as Aloe, Haworthias and Gasteria - some species being much tougher than others...of course like the Broms (which includes Tillies) these aren't quite right for the region but will work very well.

Will mail you with an exact planting package but thought it might help others reading, who are planning planted arid vivs to know what is available.

Gill
www.justairplants.com


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

justairplants said:


> Apart from the Tillies most Broms wouldn't be suitable for an arid viv.....there are some genre that would be but these tend to be too spikey....Puya mirabillis (£12) would work though as it is one of the few that doesn't have sharp thorns. They are generally grown potted in a grit/compost mix but are naturally arid plants. The Tillies grow without soil so are great to grow as epiphytes, and you could also grow them directly in the substrate as it isn't wet/damp if you just want the effect rather than being botanically correct. You need to be careful though as, unless the tillies are xeric ones they will frazzle - got plenty of these though
> 
> How high is your viv? Just picked up a great Sanserveria which doesn't get as big as Mother in Laws Tongue which would make a great feature plant at the back - as well as being botanically correct for the natural habitat....there are a number of succulents that will also work for ground planting near the front.....such as Aloe, Haworthias and Gasteria - some species being much tougher than others...of course like the Broms (which includes Tillies) these aren't quite right for the region but will work very well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. The viv will be 18" high and it would be nice to have something big at the back as a feature plant. I think I will stay clear of the broms then as they need more care, less dry heat and to be potted. I wont have much soil/sand in the viv so not much depth for any deep rooted plants.

I did see on your site some upright "long grass" type plants, I really like the style of this and would like you to include one in your selection if possible and practical.

Thanks,

A


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

GRB said:


> Sorry, was having a bit of a 'rant' earlier about the term in general.
> 
> From my experience, you don't really have much to worry about with arid systems - in nature, unless you go deeper, there aren't a lot of things like woodlice (obviously) and the clean up crew tends to be things like ants - which you don't want to start mixing with other things.


Its cool, I didnt think you were ranting (it does also help if I imagine the voice of patrick stewart! lol)


----------

